# Indo US Civil Nuclear Deal - A Boon or Bane



## Devrath_ND (Jul 18, 2008)

What are your views on this much debated topic. Are you for or against it.

My personal view is that i am against it as it culminates our freedom in foriegn policy.

Your posts will be very valuable


----------



## iMav (Jul 18, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92435


----------



## slugger (Jul 18, 2008)

n e body who goes about flying d red jhanda must first explain what has been India's foreign policy
and
how it would be curtailed if we get to *buy uranium from Namibia* and access to *advanced and efficient reactor designs from France*

also care to tell me which clause of this *agreement [PDF]* turns India into a dependent nation, any more than it already is

reportin for merger


----------

